

Medical Records for Sale in Underground Stolen from Texas Life Insurance Firm - PaulSec
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/medical-records-for-sale-in-underground-stolen-from-texas-life-insurance-firm/

======
bediger4000
Interesting article. Krebs made a mistake he rarely makes, which is to comment
on the implications of such a leak.

The implication is that a market for medical records exists. Who's in that
market as buyers? I'm not, so I can only speculate but "Insurance Companies"
comes to mind. Would Kaiser Permanente or United Healthcare dip into quasi-
illegal information? Probably not directly, that would be too much like fraud.
However, some off shore data haven, something with Panamanian registry maybe,
could buy these records, and then resell them "legally" to US health insurers.
That way, a given individual could be kept off the insurance rolls to save
cost. Perhaps a healthy person with dependents who are chronically ill, or
people who are statistically likely to file malpractice suits or something.

